
Eventbrite has removed filming clause from agreement - blatherard
https://twitter.com/eventbrite/status/988175772031447040
======
larkeith
@chrisv_au's response [1] also merits concern:

> Maybe @eventbrite should explain why they sent no official communications
> about changes to their t&c's - either to add this section, or to remove it.

[1]
[https://twitter.com/chrisv_au/status/988195013308772353?s=20](https://twitter.com/chrisv_au/status/988195013308772353?s=20)

~~~
jarofgreen
They did, as Chris himself then points out in the next tweet. It was however
cased in that fluffy language that those communications always are.

> Terms of Service: We reorganized our Terms of Service to make them easier to
> read. Some changes include: new provisions regarding the recording of
> events, modifications to the arbitration provision, additional rules
> governing refunds, and incorporation of a Data Processing Addendum for
> Organizers.

~~~
larkeith
I'm glad to see that update - while describing the addition of a provision as
a "reorganization" seems... deceptive, to say the least, it's still better
than no notification whatsoever.

------
gnat
For a non-jerky-you-around-y ticketing option, try
[https://lilregie.com](https://lilregie.com) \-- it's a bootstrapped (self-
funded) startup from the folks behind the Webstock conference. They built Lil
Regie to meet their ticketing needs, offered it to the world, and have been
adding features ever since. I have no equity, am just a happy customer.

~~~
snthd
Pretix is FLOSS, has check-in apps (with barcode and offline support) and is
cheaper (the hosted option).

[https://pretix.eu/about/en/](https://pretix.eu/about/en/)
[https://github.com/pretix](https://github.com/pretix)

~~~
anc84
Pretix is awesome, we used it for 4 conferences and workshops so far and had
nothing but good impressions. Highly recommended!

~~~
_rami_
Thanks, that's great to hear! :)

------
ocdtrekkie
Gotta appreciate the promptness of the response here. I think a lot of EULA's
are insanely overbroad, and my hope is companies start thinking twice before
granting themselves various rights.

~~~
joshgel
Ya, for all the faults of social media, and we know there are many, the
ability to publicly shame companies doing sketchy things into changing is a
plus. Who knows how this falls in the balance between good and evil?

~~~
ItsMe000001
How often does that work? It's like a lottery (quite possibly with the odds
being just as bad). Some few, very very few times this works. Does that really
change anything significantly in the grand scheme of things? Without having
any numbers either I suspect overall impact is negligible. It's just enough
for feel-good headlines. If it had an impact things should actually improve on
a larger scale, I don't see any of that. From problems with government and/or
police to corporate behavior, I don't see the positive trend (neither a
negative one, it's just that things keep chugging along on a random walk as
they always have, and whether you are optimistic or pessimistic depends on
what selective information makes it into your brain).

~~~
dawhizkid
I feel like there's a case for a Change.org that is more just "getting a bunch
of people to shame companies on social media to change X"

IMO the reason support on Twitter works surprisingly well is because execs are
very tuned in to social media sentiment/PR crisis aversion, so there's a lot
of eyes on things people post publicly.

~~~
ItsMe000001
I have no doubt that the rate at which bad things come out has increased. My
question is about the net total - it seems to me that overall everything has
pretty much stayed the same.

Questions to myself: Am I right? Due to higher order effects, or due to
unrelated orthogonal influences, or both? Examples for concrete questions: Did
work conditions improve? Did product longevity improve? Did customer service
improve? Do people live better, longer, happier? Is politics more honest? Do
we trust politicians, companies (or insert any profession or entity you like)
more? Is there more fairness? Freedom (example: "free range kids")? When you
complain (and you are right about it), what are the chances that anything
changes - and actually for the better, not just a workaround/quick fix without
actual long-term net total improvement? Quite a bit room for subjectivity of
course.

------
greenyoda
For background, see:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16896396](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=16896396)

------
gcb0
if the event is in public, and they do the recording, is this clause even
necessary? they already have the rights to their recording of you in public
(not talking about the bat shit insane part about you being responsible for
copyright on the content they are recording, like background music)

~~~
Fej
I'm on staff at an anime convention. We use Eventbrite.

Our event is on private property, but more importantly - one of our
traditional features is a couple of rooms in which attendees can simply watch
anime with other people. Eventbrite's clause would be in _direct_ violation of
our agreements with licensors.

We can't even allow a second of footage of the content. Once I had to ask a
guy who was wearing Google Glass to take it off, even though I knew he wasn't
going to record anything, because it was a camera directly pointing at the
screen. (He was very cool about it, and even let me try it out!)

------
aplummer
To be honest this seems like lawyers being lawyers and EventBrite rectifying
the situation promptly when they knew, and clarifying it had never happened
IRL.

OP still not happy unless they go out of the way to shame themselves rather
than generically referring to the issue?

~~~
jmadsen
lawyers don't write in a bunch of permission clauses.

they turn what their clients asks for into legalese.

~~~
ccozan
This might be the case, but I think that maybe the original request ( Hey
guys, what if we could film such an event and use it for our promotion ),
translated into legalese, had to be that broad otherwise it made no sense (
ie. that Eventbrite would have had to run after everyone to ask for permission
to film, or that after filming, the participants would have to veto it ).

~~~
aplummer
This is what I mean, hey lawyers we want to film events for promo stuff, and
lawyers go through all the risks and make the contract super aggressive.

